# St Michaels, Azores



## jim42

Any retired military personnel residing there?


----------



## -mia-

jim42 said:


> Any retired military personnel residing there?


Don't know about retired military living on Sao Miguel. But there are "alot" of regular military living on another island, Terceira.


----------



## christopherdouglas

Er . . .

USA, Mexico, Argentina ?

Have I missed something? Has Portugal moved? If it's now anywhere near the USofA then I don't want to go !


----------



## -mia-

christopherdouglas said:


> Er . . .
> 
> USA, Mexico, Argentina ?
> 
> Have I missed something? Has Portugal moved? If it's now anywhere near the USofA then I don't want to go !


Er, this is in the Portugal Expat forum..... And that is where Portugal is, in Portugal.


----------



## christopherdouglas

Hello Mia,

Well thank you, I stand corrected. I thought the Azores were Americam (and nearer to America). You wouldn't guess that I didn't exactly do well in Geography at school would you?

See, you are never too old to learn!

Having looked at this website - Terceira - the Azores are now on my 'Places to see' list. Terceira looks wonderful.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## -mia-

christopherdouglas said:


> Hello Mia,
> 
> Well thank you, I stand corrected. I thought the Azores were Americam (and nearer to America). You wouldn't guess that I didn't exactly do well in Geography at school would you?
> 
> See, you are never too old to learn!
> 
> Having looked at this website - Terceira - the Azores are now on my 'Places to see' list. Terceira looks wonderful.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chris


The Azores American???? For shame!! I've never heard such blasphemy!  

Could be the reference to "St Michaels" although to be honest I've never heard it referenced that way. Most people at least stay San Miguel which is also wrong... grrr! 

Yes. The Azores are beautiful.


----------



## christopherdouglas

:focus:

It's been 4 months and Jim hasn't been back to say he found anyone so this topic probably stops here. At least I learned something.

Regards


----------



## siobhanwf

christopherdouglas said:


> Hello Mia,
> 
> Well thank you, I stand corrected. I thought the Azores were Americam (and nearer to America). You wouldn't guess that I didn't exactly do well in Geography at school would you?
> 
> See, you are never too old to learn!
> 
> Having looked at this website - Terceira - the Azores are now on my 'Places to see' list. Terceira looks wonderful.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chris



thanks for the link. Just added it to my list too!!


----------



## -mia-

siobhanwf said:


> thanks for the link. Just added it to my list too!!


As beautiful as Terceira is S.Miguel is more beautiful.  Have fun!


----------



## siobhanwf

-mia- said:


> As beautiful as Terceira is S.Miguel is more beautiful.  Have fun!



Where are you living now Mia?


----------



## -mia-

siobhanwf said:


> Where are you living now Mia?


In Argentina.


----------



## Maddalena

christopherdouglas said:


> Er . . .
> 
> USA, Mexico, Argentina ?
> 
> Have I missed something? Has Portugal moved? If it's now anywhere near the USofA then I don't want to go !


I consider this an extremely rude comment, and I believe it violates the rules of this forum.


----------



## siobhanwf

Maddalena said:


> I consider this an extremely rude comment, and I believe it violates the rules of this forum.


I am sorry Maddalena but I can find nothing offensive in this post.
Strange that you have dragged up a thread that has had no posts for over 18 months  and no one else found it offensive or rude.


----------



## jim42

Hey Douglas, we don't want your kind in the USA.....


----------



## -mia-

siobhanwf said:


> I am sorry Maddalena but I can find nothing offensive in this post.
> Strange that you have dragged up a thread that has had no posts for over 18 months  and no one else found it offensive or rude.


I was wondering the same thing yesterday when I read it.


----------



## siobhanwf

jim42 said:


> Hey Douglas, we don't want your kind in the USA.....


ChristoperDouglas has already said he doesn}t want to live there. So I dont think you will be bothered.

If there is any rudeness or abuse the thread will be :closed_2: and infractions given


----------



## -mia-

Maddalena said:


> I consider this an extremely rude comment, and I believe it violates the rules of this forum.


Maddalena, I've read this a a few times now and I'm still not sure what you find offensive about it. Can you explain? Maybe I've missed something.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Maybe a little history and Geography lesson is needed*

The Azores lie about 1,000 miles (1,600 kilometers) west of continental Portugal. 

The islands themselves are widely-separated , 972 miles (1564 km) directly west of Lisbon, Portugal, they include nine islands (all volcanic in origin).

Approximate distance, as the crow flies, from Boston to the Azores Portugal 2396 miles or 3855.16 Kilometers. They extend for more than 600 km (370 miles ). The westernmost point of this area is 3,380 km (2,100 miles) from the North American continent

Colonized by the Portuguese in the mid-15th century, their strategic position near the middle of the Atlantic Ocean is their most valuable asset. The have been Portuguese far longer than the United states have been in existance.
Once a colony it is now a autonomous. The islands, form the Autonomous Region of the Azores, one of the two autonomous regions of Portugal , the other being Madeira. *{ Autonomous regions of Portugal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This came about in 1976 shortly after the carnation revolution. 

In 1943, during World War II, Portuguese dictator Salazar leased bases in the Azores to the British. In 1944, American forces constructed a small and short-lived air base on the island of Santa Maria. In 1945, a new base was constructed on the island of Terceira and is currently known as Lajes Field.
This air base is a* joint* Portuguese and American venture.

The Azores have never been other than Portuguese since the mid 15th centuary.

Please correct me if I am wrong Mia. You are the expert on the islands.


----------



## -mia-

siobhanwf said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong Mia. You are the expert on the islands.


Hardly an expert!  But I have spend quite a bit of time there, mostly on Sao Miguel. And really, my heart lives there. 

The only thing I would correct is the use of the words colony and colonize.

The Azores are not and have never been colonies. Since no one ever lived there before the Portuguese arrived they weren't colonized but settled. They are just part of Portugal and since '76 an autonomous region. Even during the time that continental Portugal was part of Spain, the Azores remained Portugal and were never part of Spain.


----------



## 4rivers

If you go to Terceira , here is a link for a good guide to some of the restuarents and general festivals . 

Living At Lajes

All the islands are nice , each in their own way . 

But the majority of active duty Americans are located on Terceira - as they rent an Air base from the Portuguese government, in addition to sharing it with the Portuguese Air Force , and a commercial terminal .


----------



## jsmoir

4 Rivers, thanks for that link. Trying to find English language links to the various islands of the Azores is almost impossible.

Obrigado.


----------

